# Having a difficult time coming up with theme idea ! HELP !



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

SO, This is my 7th year having a Halloween Party. I usually do it up BIG, a stand up comic and a live band. I always have a theme. ive done, Victorian, True blood, Halloween Haunted Hodown, Voodoo on the Bayou, and CarnEvil . AND Universal Monsters. I am at a loss as to what to do this year. I try and shy away from gore, as I usually try to do 'upscale' decorations as I live in a Victorian House and it just seems to look really nice. I am really having a difficult time coming up with something this year. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Vintage Halloween, or maybe Universal Monsters.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love your house!!! What a great place to decorate---the porch is awesome and the round turret---not sure what to call it is divine! 

How about something with Witches? A witches meeting or convention or ball? Or just a masquerade ball.


----------



## corby (May 11, 2014)

Beautiful home. 

Adams Family / Munsters
1920's gangsters / prohibition speakeasy
Hitchcock movies 
Retirement home for magicians or actors


----------



## The Stalk (May 5, 2015)

Wow-- your house is amazing! I agree with the witches thing-- that would be great. 

You could also do maybe a Psycho theme? It doesn't have to be gory (remember Hitchcock didn't show a single stab wound in the whole film), really this could just be a haunted hotel/dead & breakfast theme...

Or maybe just go straight creepy Victorian-- Victorians were crazy spooky! Look up Harry Houdini, Victorian seances, ectoplasm, etc, you'll find plenty of inspiration. Victorians were obsessed with the supernatural! 

Good luck this year!


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

yes, I forgot that one, I did universal monsters last year! it was my best one yet


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

OOhhh those are GREAT ideas ! yes, I always try to decorate according to my houses architecture as yes, it's a great 'halloween' house!  The witch theme is good too!


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you. Funnily enough, it's called a 'witches cap' !  Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

how about a Halloween spooktacular where everyone dresses up as ghosts and you make the house(beautiful house) dilapidated and spooky inside and out.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

House on Haunted Hill. Murder Mystery. Haunted House. 
Or if you watch American Horror Story Murder House Season 1 would be fun.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Back to the basics? Graveyard, ghosts, skeletons, witches, pumpkins, and other classic Halloween creatures of the night. I've stuck to that basic formula for the past three years and it's slowly evolving into a theme on it's own. My theme is more of a story now. The evil witch inhabiting my cemetery is reanimating the skeletons of the graveyard to act as her minions. The spiders are her servants and foot soldiers who try to capture intruders to feed on and strip their bones of flesh, thus creating more new skeletons to serve the witch. Pretty creepy, but very little gore is involved and the theme preys on a couple of basic phobias, spiders and death. I guess what I'm getting at is that if you srtip it back to the basic a story might evolve on it's own for you as it did for me. Think about what props you have and how they might interact with each other within your background props.


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Nightfisher said:


> Back to the basics? Graveyard, ghosts, skeletons, witches, pumpkins, and other classic Halloween creatures of the night. I've stuck to that basic formula for the past three years and it's slowly evolving into a theme on it's own. My theme is more of a story now. The evil witch inhabiting my cemetery is reanimating the skeletons of the graveyard to act as her minions. The spiders are her servants and foot soldiers who try to capture intruders to feed on and strip their bones of flesh, thus creating more new skeletons to serve the witch. Pretty creepy, but very little gore is involved and the theme preys on a couple of basic phobias, spiders and death. I guess what I'm getting at is that if you srtip it back to the basic a story might evolve on it's own for you as it did for me. Think about what props you have and how they might interact with each other within your background props.



Ohh ..that's a great idea! As, I never discard any of the props I have used in the past so recycling them to fit this idea is great! Thanks


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Your house is begging for a haunted hotel/dead and breakfast type of party - https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-haunted-hotel/

Other ideas:

Old Victorian asylum - https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-asylum-theme/
Dead Hollywood where you could incorporate many classic movies including Hitchcock - https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-dead-hollywood/ and https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-hitchcock-theme/
Halloween masquerade ball - https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-masquerade-theme/
And Scary Tales is a timeless theme as you're going all the way back to stories of Grimm - https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-scary-tales/


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

DOD- Thank you for all those great pinterest links! I love Halloween because there are so many themes and you can make something out of nothing! I want to do scarytales next year! I'm following your boards! Thanks so much!


----------



## Sherizim (Jul 2, 2015)

i like having different themes too. Our next Halloween party is going to be based around "Curiosities and Oddities". Have fun!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Post pictures! Would love to see!


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

dawnski said:


> Your house is begging for a haunted hotel/dead and breakfast type of party - https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-haunted-hotel/
> 
> Other ideas:
> 
> ...


YES! I think i'm leaning towards either the "haunted hotel' or the "haunted Mansion" (Disney)


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Well then here's a Haunted Mansion inspiration board for you. https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-haunted-mansion/


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm definately thinking Scary Fairytales...I am seeing Rapunzel leaning out of the window on the witches cap bit with her hair flowing right to the ground, and maybe Little Red Riding Hood with a Wolf like Grandma sitting on chair on the porch!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

So many great suggestions! I love the haunted mansion idea, the scary fairytales, Addams Family, and the dead and breakfast ideas.

Here are some I thought of based on the picture you shared:

Sleepy Hollow
Twilight Zone
Spooky Speakeasy
Silent Film (black and white decorations and costumes)
Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

corby said:


> Beautiful home.
> 
> Adams Family / Munsters
> 1920's gangsters / prohibition speakeasy
> ...


I really like the prohibition/speakeasy idea!! THanks


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

SO many great ideas! I knew you guys would come through for me!  i am leaning towards the Haunted Hotel/ Dead and Breakfast idea! AND, i will Definatly be planning on the spooky speakeasy idea for next year!


----------

